# Pleco/catfish for 75 gallon all-male hap/peacock?



## 20-20 (Feb 24, 2015)

I know the answer will be 'maybe', but would any pleco/catfish stand a good chance at surviving in my 75 gallon all-male hap/peacock tank?



Diatoms are subsiding and green algae is starting up. I don't have a big issue with having green algae, but if I could add a pleco or catfish of some kind that would survive and do some kind of job at keeping the green algae in bloom I'd like to try. Bristlenose maybe, or synodontis? Current stocking:

Sciaenochromis Fryeri "Maleri Island" - Ahli Electric Blue, 3"
Copadichromis trewavasae - Mloto Likoma, 3"
Protomelas Taeniolatus (Red) - Super Red Empress, 4"
Protomelas sp. Steveni Taiwan	Taiwan Reef, 4"
Aulonocara sp. stuartgranti "Maleri" - Sunshine Peacock, 4"
Aulonocara stuartgranti usisya - Flavescent Peacock, 5"
Aulonocara Kandeense - Blue Orchid Peacock, 5"
Aulonocara OB Peacock - OB Peacock, 4"
Aulonocara SP German Red, 4"
Aulonocara SP Firefish - Firefish/Dragon Blood/Strawberry, 4"
Aulonocara Hybrid - Apache Peacock, 3"
Cyrtocara Moorii - Blue Dolphin, 5"
Labidochromis caeruleus Lions Cove - Yellow Lab, 2.5"

Parameters are stable, temp 78, PH 8.2, gh 15, kh 15. Plan is to upgrade to a 180 gallon in about a year.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

IMO, I would go with the synodontis. Plecos are always iffy. Some survive, but just as many do not.


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

Syno's should do just fine. You might want to add some smaller rocks for them to hide in. I have 6 in my 125 and they didn't come out much for about 2 weeks, except for feeding time. Now, a month later, they roam the tank, top, upside down, bottom, all over.

I did have to keep an eye on my Venustus/Livingstonii when I added them as they would look at them and I could tell they were thinking "can I get this thing in my mouth?" But by the next morning they've just left them alone.


----------



## 20-20 (Feb 24, 2015)

What kind of a job do syno's do on green algae?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

In a tank of that size, I would recommend Synodontis lucipinnis/petricola. Get six to eight... they stay smaller than the multis.


----------



## 20-20 (Feb 24, 2015)

6 to 8 in the 75? Or the 180 in a year? I'm looking at possibly getting something now in the 75, that have a good change of surviving with the current stocking, and that will graze on the algae on the rocks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not get Synodontis to solve an algae problem. They are a great addition to a 75G and 6 to 8 would be great.

For algae you are better off with a bristlenose pleco. And yes they are at risk for the first month or so after you add them. One is enough.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

20-20 said:


> What kind of a job do syno's do on green algae?


Synos do not eat algae.


----------



## dusanmal (Jan 24, 2016)

I keep plecos as a rule in all my Mbuna and Hap tanks, 50and 75 gal are sizes I keep them in and I keep them in high density for the aggression dampening (it works).
I use Bristlenose pleco Ands.Dolichopterus and common pleco Hypostomus Plecostomus.
Both are never been bothered by Mbuna or Haps and are very prolific algae eaters.
I have one 75gal with similarly large males Mbuna and Haps . I keep Syno.njassae and two common plecos in that tank . Absolutely no conflicts. Syno andPlecos are of similar size to Mbunas and Haps.
In other tanks I have similar mixes-Syno.lucipinnis (them I have in multiples) and Bristlenose plecos,... Also never bothered.
Finally, ast year I introduced 3 Syno.lucipinnis smaller than an inch into 50 gal tank with many 3" Mbunas... never any attack or a problem.
Only thing I see that you need is some place for them in the tank: cave of some kind, ... I create my own from 4-5" lengths of 1.5" pvc pipe and have several of them about each tank. Both Plecos and Synos love them and need them for their typical lifestyle.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

If you want a catfish for looks and another cool fish then you get the syno's talked about above. If you want something that may possibly do something against algae then you get the bristlenose. I have both in my 125. Love them.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

20-20 said:


> What kind of a job do syno's do on green algae?


As others have mentioned, Synos won't do much, or anything for algae... then again, most Plecos won't either...


----------



## 20-20 (Feb 24, 2015)

Seems like almost a concensus that syno's don't do much for algae, while there is disagreement on whether pleco's eat it or not. I'm not looking for another 'display' fish at this point, so I won't get any syno's. I may or may not get a pleco, I guess it depends on if I see one I like in my trips to the lfs.

Thanks for all the replies, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Note your white rocks are not likely to stay white no matter what. The plecos make a difference on the glass but not much else and the glass will not be completely clean. You will still have to scrape.

I would not get any kind of pleco other than bristlenose (they are not beautiful)...the others get bigger and fare worse with the Africans.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

20-20 said:


> Seems like almost a concensus that syno's don't do much for algae, while there is disagreement on whether pleco's eat it or not. I'm not looking for another 'display' fish at this point, so I won't get any syno's. I may or may not get a pleco, I guess it depends on if I see one I like in my trips to the lfs.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies, it is greatly appreciated.


It really depends on the species of pleco. Many are not grazers of algae naturally. The regular pleco tends to eat it when young, but doesn't so much as an adult. Many of the fancy plecos aren't big algae eaters... the most effective pleco is probably the rhino pleco, and it can live with africans... though they get very big. Bristlenose are also pretty good... neither are pretty fish. , nor are they as effective as a straight utility knife blade.


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 12, 2007)

I used to have a common pleco (one of my first ever fish) and he lasted so long that he ended up in my old Malawi tank, however he just got so so so big with time and ultimately his cave the other big Mbuna wanted and it ended up a constant fight, he always won but it would have been stressful.

I have been looking to add something else to my tank and glad this top has popped up.

Bristlesnose are great and I may add but the LFS only has huge fully grown (Well as big as they get) ones in, they do have some other fancy Pleco's in which don't grow as big as a common pleco but my concern is they are expensive and may well be the wrong water parameters and ultimately may not enjoy the aggression.

Syno's concern me as they will eat a weak fish is they get hold of it, more research to be done!


----------



## 20-20 (Feb 24, 2015)

White rocks look nice, but never stay that way, and I don't expect them too. I'm under no illusion that any pleco/catfish will keep my tank sparkling, was just wondering if any might keep the algae on the rocks down, even to a little extent. I wasn't even thinking of the glass, glass scraping is something I know I'll be doing as long as I have tanks. And sometimes an ugly fish is just as interesting to keep as beautiful fish! :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I do have plecos as they do help with the glass.

I have not really found anything that does much with the rocks. The plecos perch there sometimes, so I'm sure there is some nibbling. But mostly I try to keep the tank in balance to minimize algae on the rocks. Even with plecos it is possible to have the algae on the rocks run amok and have it be beyond their ability to control. For me that usually means I need new light bulbs (old ones encourage algae).


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

I have two BNP's (M/F) in a 55g with the following species:

8 - Pseudotropheous sp. "Acei"

6 - Melanochromis auratus

5 - Aulonocara stuartgranti (Ngara) "Flametail"

All of the above fish are juvenile (around 2 1/4" or less) and were introduced to the tank after the BNP's. It's only been a couple of months, and like I said all of the Malawi fish are juvies ... so I can't offer any longterm experience ... but they tend to leave the BNP's alone ...

If the BNP's are feeding on something I've put in the tank and any of the above fish attempt to try and get, or take, it, they will likely get slapped by the erect/spread fins of a BNP.

The BNP's regularly tend/graze the rock work ... with is mostly lava rock, along with one piece of what I believe may be a white coral of some sort.

As far as beauty goes, personally I find some attractiveness in the contrasting pattern of the dark brown body and the yellowish spots.

It will have to suffice ... at least until I can acquire a Gold Nugget pleco ... :lol:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> I do have plecos as they do help with the glass.
> 
> I have not really found anything that does much with the rocks. The plecos perch there sometimes, so I'm sure there is some nibbling. But mostly I try to keep the tank in balance to minimize algae on the rocks. Even with plecos it is possible to have the algae on the rocks run amok and have it be beyond their ability to control. For me that usually means I need new light bulbs (old ones encourage algae).


You know what will eat the algae off of the glass, and the rocks.... Petrochromis... lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Hmmm. That would be a new species for me...maybe time to try them.


----------



## 20-20 (Feb 24, 2015)

Did some googling, which sometimes is accurate, sometimes not. Petrochromis are from lake Tanganyika, the adult size varies from 10" to 15" or more, they either do well with Malawi cichlids or are highly aggressive, but they do a good job on algae on the rocks and on the glass.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

20-20 said:


> Did some googling, which sometimes is accurate, sometimes not. Petrochromis are from lake Tanganyika, the adult size varies from 10" to 15" or more, they either do well with Malawi cichlids or are highly aggressive, but they do a good job on algae on the rocks and on the glass.


Some Petrochromis are smaller, more in the 6-8" range... but highly aggressive is right... an expensive fish to keep, for the expert aquariast. You wouldn't want them in the 75 gallon.


----------



## 20-20 (Feb 24, 2015)

Fogelhund said:


> You wouldn't want them in the 75 gallon.


Ok, then, back to the pleco! :fish:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Me too because I don't like big fish.


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

My common Pleco does a really good job cleaning my 125. He even cleans every stem of my fake plants and my live ones, too. He is nearing a size where I will be removing him and may not get another until I see a need.

He also doesn't take any **** from nobody. He will chase any fish that is where he wants to be and at times will chase them for a few circles to make his point.

I've always had him since I started my tank 10 months ago so I don't know what it will be like without him as he has cleaned the **** out of everything he can get his mouth on. If I were to do it again I'd have gotten a BN instead.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

To oversimplify, a Pleco should be okay with that tank, will be mostly ignored. Now with Mbuna with more rockwork, a Pleco can often be harrassed.

Be wary with the more expensive cool looking ones, as they may not survive past 6 months and may do little about the algae. It's your money, but it does seem a shame to waste a wild fish from a small habitat area.

The "muddy" ones are the best combo for survival/eating algae. The ones from faster water can be good algae eaters, but seem to be poor survivors on average. Spotted Bulldog Plecos are good algae eaters and attractive, but often do not survive.


----------



## 20-20 (Feb 24, 2015)

I was thinking of your run-of-the-mill bristlenose.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

20-20 said:


> I was thinking of your run-of-the-mill bristlenose.


Your best bet.


----------



## 20-20 (Feb 24, 2015)

noki said:


> Be wary with the more expensive cool looking ones,


About 10 years ago I was running a nice 125 gallon all male hap/peacock tank. My son had a couple of tanks, including a 55 gallon which had 3 or 4 pirahna and an expensive pleco that cost him bout $60. He decided to take down the pirahna tank, and wanted to put the expensive pleco in my hap/peacock tank. I told him that wouldn't be a good idea, that i didnt' think the pleco would last, that the haps/peacocks would probably kill his costly fish. He just wouldn't believe me... "He's been in a tank with pirahnas for 6 months! If pirahna's haven't been able to kill him, no way 'regular' fish will kill him!". So, he put his money in my hap/peacock tank. You can guess the outcome.

So, based on past experiance, no, I don't want to put an expensive pleco in my tank! :lol:


----------

